

Geocities-izer - Make Any Webpage Look Like It Was Made By A 13 Year-Old In 1996 - jaybol
http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/index.php

======
samratjp
Recursion is fun: [http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=3...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=3&music=6&url=http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/index.php)

~~~
jaybol
I was expecting more neon green and marquee banners leading my ISP to
transition to 56k dialup followed by my exploding laptop

------
jballanc
Hmm...doesn't seem to do anything: [http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&music=9&url=drudgereport.com)

------
jaybol
I'm a big fan of the old school Hacker News [http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=3...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=3&music=8&url=news.ycombinator.com)

~~~
mortenjorck
I prefer the spinning floppies, horned Bill Gates, and Alanis:

[http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&url=http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1300254)

I think I just signed HN's guestbook.

------
madmanslitany
Am I already, at the tender age of 25, on enough in years that yesterday's bad
taste stirs feelings of nostalgia today in my web weary heart?

~~~
jarek
I'm 22 and nostalgia was involved. So, yes.

~~~
thinkzig
I'm 35 and nostalgia was involved. So... I think I'm going to go be depressed
somewhere now. :)

~~~
jaybol
I'm a 29 year old sucker for nostalgia.

~~~
astine
23, and I'm nostalgic for the time when simply _not_ plastering animated GIFs
all over your website was enough to separate you from the pack.

------
dmoney
Google '96: [http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&music=7&url=google.com)

~~~
pyre
The funny part is that the 'spinning' hit counter is probably not spinning
fast enough to match reality.

------
papersmith
Or by a 25 year-old on myspace today.

------
rauljara
I had forgotten how oddly compelling that creepy dancing baby was. I hate it,
but I can't help staring at it.

------
rudle
The computer motif (complete with Bill Gates as the Devil) is particularly
apropos for my school's website.

[http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&music=9&url=uwaterloo.ca)

~~~
icegreentea
another waterlooer! really like how the engineering page turned out.

------
rwhitman
Amazing! I've honestly been looking for a tool like this for years

------
pmiller2
There is one thing this site seems to be missing: an "under construction"
icon, preferably in the form of an animated GIF. :P Because of this omission,
I can only give it 4/5 stars, just for reminding me of the days when something
like <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781565920637> was what passed for a way to
find stuff on the internet.

------
trafficlight
How did the 88x31 buttons ever come to be? Those things were all the rage,
especially on designer's sites. Where did the size originate?

------
brianwillis
Works particularly well for Daring Fireball. It's like looking at the website
of Gruber's tasteless, comic-sans using, evil twin.

------
benatkin
apple.com:

[http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&music=4&url=apple.com/)

~~~
akadien
That was the first one I tried, too.

~~~
Retric
LOL, It even used an evil bill gates img: <http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/images/Bill_Gates.gif>

------
Qz
What's funny is the ads on boingboing don't really look out of place.

------
coderdude
Can't help but laugh at the Homestead ad served by Google. Very relevant
indeed.

------
froo
Not enough black backgrounds, red bold text OR animated flames :(

------
hroman
OMG, this makes me want to cry.

------
GHFigs
Needs more blue ribbon.

------
matrixownsyou
especially liked the "Campaign against frames" badge :)

------
laprise
This is insane !

------
korch
This is my new favorite web page, it's genius! What goes around, comes around.
I can't wait until 2015 when some comedian creates the web-2.0-izer to what
has become of hackernews.

------
hackermom
I'd like to correct the title: Make any webpage look like it was made in
Frontpage. Yeah.

~~~
samratjp
I wonder how many younger HN'ers even really know what Frontpage is these
days.

~~~
cmelbye
I'm in High School and I remember creating websites using FrontPage (and
notepad of course). We even used FrontPage in elementary school, so I think
most younger HN'ers might remember what it is.

